# plagiarism = λογοκλοπή



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2010)

*λογοκλοπή* = η ιδιοποίηση ξένης πνευματικής δημιουργίας με ανήθικο, παράνομο τρόπο.

Στη Magenta:
plagiarism = λογοκλοπία, τυποκλοπία

Έχει καθιερωθεί ο όρος πλαγιαρισμός; Πάει να καθιερωθεί; Είναι αποδεκτός;

Βλέπουμε π.χ. σε μια εργασία κάποιου μεταπτυχιακού στο Ιόνιο:



Ο πλαγιαρισμός δεν είναι (sic) ποτέ ευκολότερος απ' ό,τι είναι σήμερα.
Το Διαδίκτυο τώρα καθιστά εύκολο να βρεθούν χιλιάδες σχετικές πηγές σε δευτερόλεπτα, και στο διάστημα ενός σύντομου χρόνου οι πλαγιαριστές μπορούν να βρουν, να αντιγράψουν, και να κολλήσουν μαζί (sic) ένα έγγραφο, άρθρο, ή ακόμα και ένα βιβλίο. 
Ακόμα και όταν ένας εκπαιδευτικός ή ένας συντάκτης υποψιάζεται τον πλαγιαρισμό, το καθαρό (sic) μέγεθος του Διαδικτύου φαίνεται να λειτουργεί προς όφελος των πλαγιαριστών.
 


Συζήτηση για αυτό το θέμα στο μπλογκ του Τιπούκειτου.

Επίσης ο Sarant είχε ανοίξει μια συζήτηση με θέμα "Κι όμως είναι πλαγιαρισμός", σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ. 
Εκεί ο Sarant αποκαλείται χαϊδευτικά user3, η αφεντιά μου user11 banned11 και ο Nickel έχει το πιο ευρηματικό χαϊδευτικό απ' όλους: Banned.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2010)

Να αντιγράψω λοιπόν κάποια χρήσιμα από του Τιπούκειτου τα μέρη, γιατί έτοιμος ήμουν να αραδιάσω ετυμολογίες. (Να «αντιγράψω», έτσι; Το παραδέχομαι, άρα δεν είμαι λογοκλόπος — ο λογοκλόπος διαφέρει γιατί παρουσιάζει το κλεμμένο σαν δικό του έργο. Εγώ είμαι ένας απλός... κοπιπάστορας. Ο λογοκλόπος είναι... κλοπιπάστορας — στις λεξιπλασίες, παρακαλώ.)

Τιπούκειτος: Πρώτα απ’ όλα, ξεχνάμε τον _πλάγιο_, που δήθεν έδωσε το _plagiarism / plagiat_. Οι λέξεις αυτές ανάγονται σε λατινική ρίζα _plag_-, η οποία βρίσκεται στις λέξεις _plaga_, _plagium_ και _plagiarius_. Η _plaga_ είναι το κυνηγετικό δίχτυ. Από την _plaga_ έρχεται το _plagium_ που σημαίνει ό,τι κάνει κάποιος με το κυνηγετικό δίχτυ, δηλαδή την αρπαγή ή την απαγωγή. Από το _plagium_ τώρα βγαίνει το _plagiarius_ του Μαρτιάλη, που θα πει άρπαγας, με την επιμέρους σημασία του λογοκλόπου. Το ελληνικό «πλάγιος» είναι προφανέστατα άσχετο με όλα αυτά. Αν η _plaga_, ο _plagius_ και ο _plagiarius_ έχουν σχέση με κάποιαν ελληνική ρίζα, αυτή είναι το _πλεκ_-. 

sapere aude: Καμμιά ιδέα για το πώς θα αποδώσουμε το plagiarise / plagiarist / plagiarism κλπ όταν η κλοπή αφορά *μουσική* και όχι λόγο;
Άσκηση – Παρακαλώ μεταφράστε: 
(1) Did Mozart plagiarise?
(2) Mozart was certainly no plagiarist.
(3) Why do composers resort to plagiarism?

Τιπούκειτος: Πολλά καλή ερώτηση! Ο υποφαινόμενος δεν βρίσκει άλλη λύση από τα «αντιγράφω», «αντιγραφή», «αντιγραφέας», τα οποία όμως δεν έχουν, ομολογουμένως, τη σαφήνεια του plagiarize / -ist, γιατί είναι υπερβολικά γενικά (χρησιμοποιούνται και προκειμένου για θεμιτή αντιγραφή). Διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να καταφύγουμε σε ασουλούπωτες περιφράσεις του τύπου «κλοπή (ξένης) πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας» και τέτοια. Εν ολίγοις, ο Νεοτιπούκειτος σηκώνει τα χέρια.​
_*Αντιγράφω*_, *κοπιάρω*, *κλέβω* και *ξεσηκώνω* είχαμε πει κάπου για την αντιγραφή σχεδίων (π.χ. στο χώρο της μόδας).


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

(Για να επιστρέψουμε εκεί που είχαμε μείνει.)

Στο Ιόνιο βρίσκω μια εργασία με τίτλο «ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΛΑΓΙΑΡΙΣΜΟΥ». Φιλοξενεί διατυπώσεις όπως:



οι πλαγιαριστές μπορούν να βρουν, να αντιγράψουν, και να κολλήσουν μαζί ένα έγγραφο, άρθρο, ή ακόμα και ένα βιβλίο.
το 36% των προπτυχιακών φοιτητών προσπάθησε να πλαγιαρίσει το γραπτό υλικό.
Μια εθνική έρευνα που δημοσιεύθηκε στην εβδομάδα εκπαίδευσης διαπίστωσε ότι το 54% των σπουδαστών πλαγιάρισε από το Διαδίκτυο.
Αντιμετωπίζοντας τον Κυβερνοπλαγιαρισμό
να ψάξει για ενδεχομένως πλαγιαρισμένο κείμενο
Το κείμενο δεν κάνει τίποτα περισσότερο από το να δείξει ότι, αν αποφασίσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν νεολογισμό, κάν’ το σε όλους τους τύπους και μορφές για να είσαι πιο πειστικός. Και όπως βλέπουμε, καλή θέληση να υπάρχει, ο νεολογισμός δεν χρειάζεται να περιοριστεί στον _πλαγιαρισμό_. Ο αγγλισμός λύνει, άλλωστε, τα χέρια εκεί όπου η κλοπή δεν είναι λογοκλοπή — γράφει σε μουσικό φόρουμ κάποιος: «Δεν μου αρέσει να ενημερώνομαι από τύπους που πλαγιαρίζουν ασυστόλως».

Εδώ βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _πλαγιαρισμό_ ο πρόεδρος του Τμήματος Ιατρικής του ΑΠΘ σε σχέση με την ανάκληση του τίτλου του διδάκτορα. Ο διευθυντής του υπουργείου μιλάει για «αντιγραφή».

Σε μια άλλη «δημόσια καταγγελία λογοκλοπής» δεν υπάρχει καθόλου ο νεολογισμός, αλλά: «κατά λέξη αντιγραφή», «αντέγραψαν προκλητικά», «περίληψη της αντιγραμμένης εργασίας».

Σε κάποια σελίδα του Δημοκρίτειου διαβάζω:
ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΠΙΔΕΙΞΗΣ ΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΟΥΣ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΪΚΗΣ ΑΚΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ 
Το φαινόμενο της εκούσιας και εκ προθέσεως παρουσίαση (sic) της εργασίας άλλου ως προσωπικό πνευματικό πόνημα (sic), είναι γνωστό ως *πλαγιαρισμός (Plagiarism)*. Ο πλαγιαρισμός περιλαμβάνει, αλλά δεν περιορίζεται μόνο, στην αντιγραφή ολόκληρης ή μέρους της γραπτής εργασίας άλλου προσώπου, η χρησιμοποίηση φράσεων, σχημάτων, πινάκων, εικόνων ή μαθηματικών και άλλων επιστημονικών αποδείξεων, καθώς και ποιημάτων ή μουσικών κομματιών, χωρίς να υπάρχει σαφής και χαρακτηριστική αναφορά στον ή στους συγγραφείς, ποιητές ή συνθέτες
Οι φοιτητές προκειμένου να αποφύγουν το *αδίκημα της κλοπής πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας*, που διώκεται σύμφωνα τόσο με την ελληνική νομοθεσία, όσο και με το διεθνές δίκαιο, θα πρέπει ρητά να αναφέρουν (σε υποσημειώσεις - footnotes) τους συγγραφείς των αποσπασμάτων κειμένου, που χρησιμοποιούν στις εργασίες των.
Επειδή η *πράξη της αντιγραφής πνευματικού πονήματος*, διώκεται από το νόμο και επειδή αποτελεί μια από τις πλέον ασυμβίβαστες προς την ακαδημαϊκή δεοντολογία ενέργειες μελών της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, και επειδή επιπλέον στον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο τα μέλη της κοινότητάς του είναι ή εκπαιδεύονται να είναι ταγοί της κοινωνίας, θα επιβάλλονται στους παραβάτες οι ακόλουθες κυρώσεις: κ.λπ.​Η προσωπική μου προσέγγιση:

Ο όρος _πλαγιαρισμός_ πέρασε στη γλώσσα από όσους έχουν τριβή με τον όρο στα αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια, αφού προφανώς όσοι συναντούν τον όρο σε άλλα κείμενα δεν χρειάζεται να καταφύγουν σε πρόχειρη μεταγραφή. Δεν απέχει πολύ από την πλάκα που κάνουμε με το _κοπιπάστωμα_ (χωρίς να αποκλείεται το ενδεχόμενο να δούμε μια μέρα στα λεξικά και τους δύο όρους.)

Προς το παρόν, ελάχιστοι θα επεκταθούν πέρα από τον _πλαγιαρισμό_, δηλαδή στις αντιστοιχίες _plagiarist = πλαγιαριστής_ ή _plagiarise = πλαγιαρίζω_.

Η *λογοκλοπή* (δεν χρησιμοποιώ τη «λογοκλοπία») και ο *λογοκλόπος* έχουν την απαραίτητη διάδοση, ενώ το δόκιμο αμετάβατο ρήμα _λογοκλοπώ_ είναι σχεδόν άγνωστο. Για το μεταβατικό ρήμα έχουμε, είπαμε, τα *αντιγράφω, κλέβω, ξεσηκώνω, κοπιάρω, απομιμούμαι, πλαστογραφώ, παραχαράσσω, οικειοποιούμαι *και άλλους όρους που εξειδικεύουν καλύτερα το νόημα. Στα παραπάνω δεν προσθέτουν κάτι οι αγγλικές λέξεις αν και ο _πλαγιαρισμός_ δεν αποκλείεται να διατηρήσει την αυτοτέλειά του ως πανεπιστημιακό πρόβλημα (τα πτυχία copies κτώνται). Στη δευτεροβάθμια οι μαθητές θα εξακολουθήσουν να *αντιγράφουν* στις εξετάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2010)

Εγώ αν διόρθωνα την εργασία του μεταπτυχιακού στο Ιόνιο θα του ζητούσα να διορθώσει τα ελληνικά του αλλιώς θα του κατέβαζα αρκετά το βαθμό. Και χωρίς την διαλευκαντική εξήγηση του ΤΙπούκειτου μέσω νίκελ, είναι εμφανές ότι έχει "πλαγιαρίσει" κάποιο ξενόγλωσσο κείμενο (εκτός αν δεν είναι τα ελληνικά η μητρική του γλώσσα). Και αν ακούγομαι αυστηρή, να πω ότι αυτό που λέω πιο πάνω το έχω κάνει με φοιτητές μου, οι εργασίες τους περνάνε από την αντιγραφοκρισάρα.

Όσο για τους πανεπιστημιακούς που έχουν συνηθίσει τη λέξη... Εμ, κάτι τέτοιοι δουλεύουν στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια και μετά λέμε ότι η εκπαίδευση νοσεί και άλλα ωραία. Δε θυμάμαι κανέναν καθηγητή όταν ήμουνα εγώ στο ΔΠΘ να μιλάει για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από αντιγραφή, και όλοι ήταν απόφοιτοι αμερικανικών πανεπιστημίων (αλλά τότε που αυτοί πήγαν πανεπιστήμιο, που πήγαινε ο ένας στους εκατό, οι απόφοιτοι γυμνασίου ήταν λίγο πιο μορφωμένοι).


----------



## bl00m (Jun 27, 2010)

Πράγματι, δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος πλαγιαρισμός αντί της λογοκλοπής στα κείμενα που αναφέρονται.

Θα είχατε την ίδια άποψη και για περιπτώσεις που αναφέρονται στη λογοκλοπή ως συνειδητή πρακτική ενάντια στην πρωτοτυπία/πνευματικό δικαίωμα; Οι καταστασιακοί είχαν ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το ζήτημα και στα μεταφρασμένα κείμενά τους αναφέρεται ως λογοκλοπή. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα έναν -ισμό σε αυτή την περίπτωση για να διακρίνεται το καλλιτεχνικό/πολιτικό ρεύμα από την ίδια την πράξη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

Ωραίο το παράθυρο που άνοιξες. Δεν συμφωνώ ότι θα έπρεπε να αποδοθεί ως _πλαγιαρισμός_ επειδή είναι ισμός. Δηλαδή, οι καταστασιακοί δεν χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη για να περιγράψουν ρεύμα, αλλά για να δείξουν ότι είναι απαραίτητο να οικειοποιηθείς τα αισθητικά στοιχεία του παρελθόντος. Πιστεύω ότι ο όρος _λογοκλοπή_ περιορίζει το _plagiarism_ στο λόγο και θα έπρεπε να αναζητηθεί άλλη ελληνική λέξη ή έστω ο _πλαγιαρισμός_ — όχι όμως επειδή είναι ισμός. (Και τώρα θυμήθηκα και την _απαλλοτρίωση_, αλλά όχι επειδή θα ήθελα να την προτείνω για εδώ.)

Πάντως, για να κρίνει κανείς αν κάποιος όρος είναι εύστοχος σε ένα ρεύμα σκέψης, πρέπει να έχει εξοικειωθεί με μεγάλο μέρος των κειμένων του χώρου και στις δύο γλώσσες. Επειδή δεν έχω τη χαρά σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, μπορεί να λέω και σαχλαμάρες.


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2011)

Βρίσκω σε Δημητράκο, Κριαρά, Υπερλεξικό το αμετάβατο ρήμα: «λογοκλοπώ» (-έω>-ώ). Δεν το βρίσκω σε ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, Μείζον. Πώς θα το χρησιμοποιούσατε (εννοώ με παραδείγματα χρήσης);

Έχω να μεταφράσω την παρακάτω πρόταση:

Byzantine writers excerpted, paraphrased, summarized, plagiarized, and updated [this] text in subsequent centuries

Οι Βυζαντινοί συγγραφείς ανθολογούσαν, παράφραζαν, απέδιδαν συνοπτικά, ............ και ενημέρωναν το [συγκεκριμένο] κείμενο στους επόμενους αιώνες.

Δεν ταιριάζει εδώ το: «αντέγραφαν», γιατί όλοι αντέγραφαν χειρόγραφα, αυτός ήταν τότε ο τρόπος διάδοσης των κειμένων. Σφετερίζονταν, ιδιοποιούνταν;


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2011)

Μου φαίνονται ικανοποιητικά τα σφετερίζομαι και ιδιοποιούμαι, έχουν όμως μια χροιά που δεν πολυταιριάζει στην περίπτωσή σου: παραπέμπουν κατ' αρχήν στο σύνολο του έργου. Εδώ μάλλον θα προτιμούσα λαφυραγωγούσαν. Δεν θα αποκλειόταν πάντως και το έκλεβαν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Θα το έπαιζα κορόνα-γράμματα ανάμεσα σε _ξεσήκωναν_ και _λογοκλοπούσαν_, και θα έκλεβα για να βγει το δεύτερο, για να διαδώσουμε ένα ρήμα που υπάρχει.

(Αν σε ενοχλεί η μεταβατική χρήση, θα το ξεπεράσεις και θα το ξεπεράσουμε...)


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2011)

Δεν θα σκεφτόσουνα καθόλου το λογοέκλεβαν;


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Και το μεταβατικό _λογοκλοπούσαν_ και το ανύπαρκτο _λογοκλέβανε_ (το _λογοέκλεβαν_ δεν θα το έλεγα) θέλουν θράσος. Το γεγονός ότι τα πετάω έτσι εδώ μέσα δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι θα τα έχωνα και σε δουλειά μου. Αλλά δεν είναι φανερό ότι θέλουμε κι εμείς το δικό μας _plagiarize_;


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2011)

Κοίτα όμως και άλλο ένα νεοπαγές κλεπτικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Α ναι, και το άλλο δίνει ευρήματα. Αλλά με άλλη ευκολία θα γράψει κάποιος _φοροκλέβουν_ στον Ριζοσπάστη και με άλλη θα βάλει ο Earion _λογοκλέβανε_ (ή _λογοκλοπούσαν_) στο κείμενό του.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2011)

Εννοείται ότι το λογοκλέΠΤει (πτούι!) έχει πιο πολλά ευρήματα... :twit:


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2011)

Μετά από το συντριπτικό πλήγμα της Παλάβρας (που κλέπτει το ηθικό μου και το πτύει καταγής), τι να πω; Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το λογοκλοπώ, απλώς αδυνατώ ριζικά να το αντιληφθώ σαν μεταβατικό. Στη φράση του Earion θα μπορούσε να μπει, όσο κι αν εγώ θα το έβλεπα για αμετάβατο. Το νόημα παραείναι σαφές για να υπάρξει παρερμηνεία.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2011)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι αφού το «λογοκλοπώ» εμφανίζεται και σε λεξικά, εγώ θα το έγραφα. Και για το λογοκλέπτω, πιστεύω ότι πταίει που τα ρήματα της δημοτικής μας φαίνονται πτωχά πταίσματα, σαν πτερά στον άνεμο, και νιώθουμε την ανάγκη να τα ενισχύουμε με καθαρευουσιάνικους τύπους, κάτι που συχνά είναι η Αχίλλειος πτέρνα μας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

Τα 762 ευρήματα που λέει το Γκουγκλ (για το _λογοκλέπτω_) είναι 19 γνήσιες γκουγκλιές. Αλλά, υπάρχει και το _φοροκλέπτουν_, να μην έχει να πάρει μόνο ο Ριζοσπάστης, να έχει και η Εστία.
:)


----------



## Earion (Apr 21, 2011)

Το χάσμα ανάμεσα στο αμετάβατο (λογοκλοπώ) και στο μεταβατικό (λογοκλέβω) μου φαίνεται αγεφύρωτο (για την ώρα). Στο παράδειγμά μου με δυσκολεύει επιπλέον ο παρελθοντικός χρόνος: με αύξηση ή χωρίς αύξηση; Πολύ σωστά μου θυμίσατε το "φοροκλέπτω" και μάλλον καταλήγω, λόγω και ενός εγγενούς συντηρητισμού, :inno: στο "λογοέκλεπταν".
Νίκελ, να μου το επισημάνεις την επόμενη φορά που θα σε λογοκλοπήσω


----------

